
Patience and Finance - MaysonL
http://www.bankofengland.co.uk/publications/Documents/speeches/2010/speech445.pdf
======
MaysonL
A very interesting speech by the Executive Directo for Financial Stability at
the Bank of England.

One of many: see [1] for a discussion.

[1] [http://blogs.hbr.org/fox/2012/03/the-regulator-who-
explained...](http://blogs.hbr.org/fox/2012/03/the-regulator-who-explained-
th.html)

